# Help identifying crane car



## burrissa (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm new to the forum so I hope this is the correct place to post. My father in law gave me several older model cars and engines for my grandson yesterday. I can't find a picture or info on the attached picture. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I was going to refurbish it myself but if it has value I may send it to some one with more experience in detailing. Once again any info is appreciated.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello, and welcome. Looks like pre-war, tin type, maybe O scale..Sorry, that's the best I can do...


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

That looks like an O gauge flyer...a brief look online brought up a few pictures, and auctions on E-bay. I didn't see any with red cab and base though - typically red cab with a green base on a black flat car.

The e-bay auctions finished between 40 and 60, and looked pretty good. Yours is quite rough, perfect for playing. 

HTH


----------



## burrissa (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info. The ones I saw on ebay had the block with a string threaded through it. I didn't see any with just the hook pinned to the boom. I'll take this to the O forum.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

burrissa said:


> Thanks for the info. The ones I saw on ebay had the block with a string threaded through it. I didn't see any with just the hook pinned to the boom. I'll take this to the O forum.


Does it look like a string could've been attached to the hook or boom? It's possible it just fell off or broke.


----------



## burrissa (Nov 9, 2015)

No, it's definitely riveted to the boom. I followed The New Guy's link (2 posts above) to ebay and it shows the exact model. Looks to be an American Flyer #3025 wrecker car. If I can locate the labels for the side I will most likely refurb it myself.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Go to myflyertrains.org and select catalogs in the headings. In the catalog list select the 1938 catalog. On page 14 you will see the 3025 Wrecker car in the No.9 set. I believe that is your car.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Go to myflyertrains.org and select catalogs in the headings. In the catalog list select the 1938 catalog. On page 14 you will see the 3025 Wrecker car in the No.9 set. I believe that is your car.


You ARE the expert!!!! (to coin a phrase from the Maury Povich Show).:laugh:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I enjoy helping when I can.


----------

